# Corastar.com



## Corastar (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi!

New in this forum, new site.... Do you have a minute or two to spare? 
o.K. then, have a look and let me know what you think... www.corastar.com

Thanks,

Corastar


----------



## ksm (Mar 25, 2008)

Take it you are Greek? If you are  "geia sou"


----------



## Corastar (Mar 25, 2008)

ksm said:


> Take it you are Greek? If you are  "geia sou"



Damn right... How about you? If you are (or not) Yasoo too..

I'll have a look at the site...


----------



## ksm (Mar 25, 2008)

Yup and Kefalonitis


----------

